
Top developers and coding charities unite for hack.summit() - skibler
https://hackhands.com/top-developers-coding-charities-unite-hack-summit/
======
50shade
This is too cool! And I love the "pay with a tweet/share" option. Now us broke
college kids don't have to miss out on the action!

------
hugorodrigues
Wow! Best lineup EVER!

~~~
50shade
-Tom Chi (co-creator Google Glass)

-Grady Booch (creator the Unified Modeling Language)

-David Heinemeier Hansson (inventor of Ruby on Rails)

-Brian Fox (invented the GNU Bash shell)

-Hakon Wium Lie (inventor of CSS)

-Alex Gaynor (Director, Python Software Foundation, and core committer to Django)

-Sarah Allen (Presidential Innovation Fellow, led development for many Adobe products)

-Gilad Bracha (co-author of the Java Language Specification)

-Kent Beck (creator of Extreme Programming, created Test Driven Development, co-created Agile, author of 9 books)

-Ward Cunningham (inventor of the wiki, contributed to Extreme Programming, co-author of Design Patterns)

-Hampton Catlin (creator of Sass, Haml, m.wikipedia.org, book author)

-Matei Zaharia (creator of Apache Spark)

-Melody Meckfessel (Google Director of Engineering)

-Jon Skeet (the top answerer on StackOverflow)

-Scott Hanselman (author of multiple books)

-Jeff Haynie (founder of Appcelerator)

-Ryan Bubinski (founder of Codecademy)

-Aaron Skonnard (founder of Pluralsight)

-Floyd Marinescu (founder of InfoQ)

-Steve Newcomb (founder of Famo.us)

-Orion Henry (founder of Heroku)

-Janet Wiener (Engineering at Facebook, big data expert)

-Scott Chacon (CIO, Github)

-Chad Fowler (CTO, Wunderlist, well-known programming educator and blogger)

-Salil Deshpande (open source investor titan)

-Hadi Partovi (founder of Code.org, was in charge of Internet Explorer, advisor to Dropbox and Facebook)

-Rebecca Parsons (CTO at Thoughtworks)

-Qi Lu (Executive vice president of Microsoft’s Applications and Services Group)

-Chris Richardson (Java Champion, book author, founder of CloudFoundry)

-Bram Cohen (Inventor of Bittorrent)

------
startupbs
wow! that is a great idea:)

------
ivan_burazin
Amazing :)

